# Microwave Chocolate Pudding



## taxlady (Oct 14, 2012)

Chocolate Pudding in the Microwave

1/2 cup    sugar (or up to 1 cup, depending on     sweetness level desired)
2 Tblsps    cornstarch
1/4 tsp        salt
2 ozs        unsweetened chocolate OR 6         Tblsps    cocoa AND 2         Tblsps    butter
2     cups        milk
1        well     beaten egg (or 2 slightly beaten egg yolks)
2     Tblsps    butter
1     tsp        vanilla extract 



 Combine     sugar, cornstarch, salt, and cocoa, if using cocoa, in a 2 quart or     larger microwave safe bowl.
Stir     in the milk.
If     using chocolate, chop it and mix it in.
Microwave     on high for 5-7 minutes, until thick and bubbly, but stir it every     two minutes.
Microwave     for another 2 minutes, stirring every ~ 45 seconds or if it     threatens to boil over.
Temper     the egg by slowly adding about a cup of the hot mixture to the eggs     while whisking and then slowly return the tempered egg mix to the     microwave bowl while whisking.
Microwave     for another 2 minutes, stirring every ~ 30 seconds or if it     threatens to boil over or if it looks like the egg is getting over     cooked. If it looks like the egg is getting overcooked, then beat     (or whisk with a clean whisk) thoroughly and stir more frequently.
Stir     in the butter and vanilla and let the pudding cool.
Pour     it into a serving dish or individual serving dishes and chill.
 For vanilla pudding: leave out the cocoa or chocolate; use 1/4 – 1/2 cup of sugar (according to desired sweetness. With no choco flavour, it will taste much sweeter.)


----------



## Cindercat (Oct 29, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Chocolate Pudding in the Microwave
> 
> 1/2 cup    sugar (or up to 1 cup, depending on     sweetness level desired)
> 2 Tblsps    cornstarch
> ...



Sounds like a good recipe to do with my class. They should learn what tempering is. 
What is the serving size on this? Is there enough to put in a 9 inch pie shell?


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> Sounds like a good recipe to do with my class. They should learn what tempering is.
> What is the serving size on this? Is there enough to put in a 9 inch pie shell?


I never actually measured how much I get. I know it's more than 2 cups. I have never used it for pie, so, not a clue.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Taxy, sounds delicious!


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 3, 2012)

My class made a graham cracker crust on Tuesday. On Wednesday, we doubled the chocolate pudding recipe and poured it into the graham crust. Let it cool and added whipped topping. There was no leftover pie. I left a piece for myself and a piece for my para in the pie pan while we finished helping others. One of my students kept hovering with his already empty plate, eying the remaining pieces. I had to tell him three times that no one got seconds on pie before he rinsed off his plate and put it in the sink to wash when everyone finished.
  Doubling the recipe made the cooking times longer so it seemed to take forever to cook in the microwave, but it was something else to discuss about cooking while we waited. Don't think I'd do a double batch in the microwave again.  Too much in, out, stir, in, out, stir . . . .


----------



## Addie (Nov 3, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> Sounds like a good recipe to do with my class. They should learn what tempering is.
> What is the serving size on this? Is there enough to put in a 9 inch pie shell?


 
When you use the box of cooking chocolate pudding you use two cups of milk. The dry ingredients bring it up to enough for a pie filling. Lookiing at the ingredients, it too uses two cups of milk. So the question would be are the remaining ingredients enough to bring it to the level of the boxed pudding. I would opt for a smaller pie tin. Maybe an 8". The boxed pudding just barely makes it for a 9". Pleanty of room for a layer of whipped cream. I would think using an 8" pie tin would bring the filling to the bottom edge of the crust. And then they can put whipped cream on their own piece. BTW, I use the Oreo Cookie crust. And the disposable pie tin is just the right size.


----------



## chopper (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds like the class did a great job!  When I worked in a HS classroom similar to yours, we would research recipes on Monday, shop on Wednesdays, and cook on Fridays. We had a wonderful time and the students learned so much.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 4, 2012)

That looks lovely CC


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> Sounds like a good recipe to do with my class. They should learn what tempering is.
> What is the serving size on this? Is there enough to put in a 9 inch pie shell?


 
That recipe is pretty close to one that I use for my son's chocolate cream pie and it is more than enough. I used the store bought chocolate oreo cookie crust. That is an 8" pie.


----------

